# Old DOS FAT repair



## inept (Oct 25, 2002)

I do not want to take up too much of anyone's time with this. It has been bothering me that I cannot remember how or what I did back in the late 80's maybe early 90's. Heck, I have problems remembering this morning.

Long, long ago I lost a Lotus 123 file on a floppy disk. I was able to look at the FAT (I believe) and reconnect the various portions of the file to restore it. Actually, there were multiple files. Some were restored and others, I think I ran out of time.

I was just curious if anyone has an idea about how I might have performed this repair and if it is still possible.

If I do not get even one reply, that is okay.

Thanks to all. This is a great forum.


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

Here's what I would have done. First, I would have created an image copy of the disk I wanted to recover, then worked on the copy. That way, if it fails, I still have the original disk.

Next, I would have used CHKDSK, first without a switch, then with the /F switch. What this program does is rebuilds the FAT by checking the the second FAT, then checking the starting locations of each file listed. Most likely, this would have recovered your disk. 

Now, keep in mind, as I recall, Lotus 1-2-3, was a copy-protected disk. The copy protection was in the FAT, so your mileage may vary.


----------

